# LF: Microworm Culture and wingless fruit fly



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking for a microworm culture and wingless fruit fly. Best if you were in lower mainland vancouver. Thanks.


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Roger's aquatics get them once a month. Might be too far tho.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Correct, Roger's is way too far in Surrey for me to justify the trip. Translink transit time alone would take me 3 hours round trip.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Contact mykiss, he sells them and he is in richmond


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I run out to Surrey once a week. I wonder if they are open Sundays. I wouldn't mind picking up a micro-worm culture or some wingless fruit-flies for my fish. Richmond would also be cool. I can't give a schedule 'cause I just get up and go whenever the time is right. I'm at 18th and Manitoba so E Broadway is my neck of the woods. 

I got a culture of vinegar eels delivered yesterday. Young fry apparently love them. I've changed my mind about breeding them so if anyone wants the package for FREE they can let me know.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

i have flightless FF cultures Id be happy to drop one off for a couple bucks


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> I run out to Surrey once a week. I wonder if they are open Sundays. I wouldn't mind picking up a micro-worm culture or some wingless fruit-flies for my fish. Richmond would also be cool. I can't give a schedule 'cause I just get up and go whenever the time is right. I'm at 18th and Manitoba so E Broadway is my neck of the woods.
> 
> I got a culture of vinegar eels delivered yesterday. Young fry apparently love them. I've changed my mind about breeding them so if anyone wants the package for FREE they can let me know.


Hey,

Thanks for the offer, I called into Roger's Aquatics. They said they don't carry microworms and they would have to do a special order for fruit flies.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Algae Beater said:


> i have flightless FF cultures Id be happy to drop one off for a couple bucks


Sweet, I'll take you up on that offer. Are these flightless or wingless or does it really matter? Please let me know through a PM when you're free to meet up and where to.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

it must take alot of time to pull the wings of those poor wee tiny creatures..................


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Algae Beater said:


> i have flightless FF cultures Id be happy to drop one off for a couple bucks


If you're in town anyways could you please let me have a culture as well.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

i have flightless cultures ... my rainbowfish and betta fish LOVE them


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Still looking for some microworms.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone on this forum have a culture of microworms for sale? Or even a tiny bit to spare?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I do but i am a bit to far from u lol


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

your comment put a smile on my face lol 



onefishtwofish said:


> it must take alot of time to pull the wings of those poor wee tiny creatures..................


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I do but i am a bit to far from u lol


Claudia, why do you have to torture me like this? You're just dangling them in front of me. You're so close yet so far away. I'll be heading out tomorrow, anyone close to translink transit (skytrain station) have any for sale?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

vdub said:


> Claudia, why do you have to torture me like this? You're just dangling them in front of me. You're so close yet so far away. I'll be heading out tomorrow, anyone close to translink transit (skytrain station) have any for sale?


lol sorry


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone here in Vancouver...anyone? Have a single microworm culture?


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

One last bump....


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I will b in Vancouver soon, i think next week but i have to check


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

I think Noahs on West Broadway has microworm cultures for sale. Give Graham a call.


----------

